# 1980 310gx



## Toytuner (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys, im a new guy here and ive got a 1980 datsun 310GX 3 door hatch. Im actually a toyota guy but i saw this little datsun and couldnt let it go so i snagged it before it got crushed. Im having trouble finding any info on the car, i know it has an A14 engine and its a FWD and a 5 speed. The car seems to run really realy good other than the clutch pedal is really weak ( almost like it has air in the lines) The clutch grabs strong though no slippage. Anyhow i was just wondering if anyone could tell me the chassis code is it a b11? Also What do i have for basic modification options i.e. (suspension, engine, brakes) also if i could find some fender flares. Thanks!
-Nick


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"B11" is the model code for the first generation Sentra, 82-86. IIRC, the model code for your 310GX is "B310." The early 310's had the "A" motor and the later models came with the "E" engine, like that in the Sentras. The plus to having an "A" motor in your 310 is that the clutch can be replaced without removing the transmission...and can be done in less than an hour! These cars were dependable, good on gas, but prone to rust like most Datsuns. Some parts could be bit of a challenge to get. Your Nissan dealer may be the best bet on many of them. Performance upgrades will be limited, as these weren't a performance car to begin with. You'll have to spend a lot of money and time to get even modest results with the "A" engine. You may be able to find a camshaft upgrade and maybe even a header if you pickup a Nissan Motorsports catalog. My advice would be to keep it practical and be realistic with your budget and performance expectations.


----------



## Toytuner (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I didnt figure this would be much of a performance car like the 510's. But im gonna make it a little auto-x monster. Ive already staryed by stripping out the back interior and adding a little body cage to keep it rigid. she needs some new rear struts and some new brakes. I did a tune up on it and used an old MSD blaster coil off of a Ra22 celica and it woke this little beast up. Its gonna be a fun little project. i'll keep everyone posted on updates!


----------

